# Brightest flashlight?



## The Black Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

So who makes the brightest flash light? I don't care how it's powered by aaa, li-ion, nuclear, what ever or if it's LED, HID or incan. Just wondering which hand held light throws the most photons.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 26, 2009)

The Black Knight said:


> So who makes the brightest flash light? I don't care how it's powered by aaa, li-ion, nuclear, what ever or if it's LED, HID or incan. Just wondering which hand held light throws the most photons.



Read this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198582


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 26, 2009)

To my knowledge:

In terms of brightness/light output, it would be the Polarion Helios PH50 and Xeray 50 watt HID searchlights. In terms of throw, it would be the MaxaBeam Enhanced output short-arc xenon searchlight and the MegaRay MR4000 short arc xenon.

The most powerful budget searchlight is the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator, which is a standard metal halide HID.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 26, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Read this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198582


+1, though probably not quite as much output as some of the super high watt HID or incan mods, my favorite has gotta be: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2195614&postcount=1


----------



## csshih (Apr 26, 2009)

define flashlight.. do you mean just any portable lighting device?

if so...... hehehe.. I recommend..
<3
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214515


----------



## Metatron (Apr 26, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188683


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 26, 2009)

Brightest as in output? or as in most throw? There are some 10,000+ lumen monsters and some that can throw miles, but not both of those together.

What do you define as a flashlight?


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 26, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Brightest as in output? or as in most throw? There are some 10,000+ lumen monsters and some that can throw miles, but not both of those together.
> 
> What do you define as a flashlight?


I'm pretty sure that carbon arc searchlights have 10,000+ lumens, and can throw for miles. However calling them a flashlight might be stretching the definition a little.:candle:


----------



## The Black Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy bat-lights batman!
hmmm, think I could attach that 60 incher on to my P3AT as a tactical light?


----------



## mdocod (Apr 27, 2009)

Like any new world of the unknown, it's all about knowing what questions to ask to get where you are going. 

With flashlights, the most obvious "feature" is usually the "brightness" feature. In time, we learn that this is just one of many factors that come together to make a useful tool.

Asking what the brightest flashlight is, is sort of like asking what the fastest car is. When you think about the question, you have to really start to ask where you draw the line at calling something a "car" in the first place. There are rocket and turbine powered "jet" *cars* that break the sound barrier. There are really fancy exotic cars that are street legal that'll do 250-mph. Then there are cars like the Arial Atom, that don't really have the top speed numbers to boast, but will blow any of the usual exotic cars away in a true course with turns, however, you'll get wet if it rains doing it.....

So it's more about taking all the right tradeoffs.

Most of us are happy to make the "tradeoff" of loosing the ability to use alkaline cells as a primary power source. It's an easy tradeoff that comes with a lot of benefits once you take the plunge... 

After that, things get more complicated, like balancing size and runtime and beam shape and color spectrum and efficiency and modes or no modes or warm up time or instant on or fire starting incan or bluish LED or bbq or buffalo sauce....

Good Luck 

Dive in.... The water is just...

Well.... it's pretty wet....

-Eric


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi fellow CPF-ers, as usual the question is rather vague, there has been no indication of whether its LED, incan, HID etc. there are also no indications on cell size portability and a whole host of other issues.

If i take flashlight to mean handheld, then i would have to go for HIDs, Polarion etc. If portability is a factor perhaps the microfire range may be good.

What i think is needed is a list of the OP's requirements, just askin for brightest is going to be a bit too wide a scope.


----------



## StinkyButler (Apr 27, 2009)

How about The Torch? Bring along your EDC eggs and you've got breakfast, too.


----------



## The Black Knight (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the replies! Some really nice custom and production lights out there. Never thought I could used a flashlight to make breakfast with! Just wanted to say I purposely left the question rather open ended because I'm just wondering how bright lights can be. I did a search and most everything was narrow in scope.


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 27, 2009)

The torch is not a particularly good value, and isn't very practical. It seems to be made for "wow" factor, but there are other lights that can be bought/built that have more "wow" for less money (or, are more practical).


----------



## light1up (Feb 28, 2010)

csshih said:


> define flashlight.. do you mean just any portable lighting device?
> 
> if so...... hehehe.. I recommend..
> <3
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214515


BUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHA..Does that have a pocket clip I cant tell from the pic.


----------



## light1up (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey mjolnir, I didnt know you were a flashaholic...lol...I think I may know you from elsewheres....perhaps not...


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> The torch is not a particularly good value, and isn't very practical. It seems to be made for "wow" factor, but there are other lights that can be bought/built that have more "wow" for less money (or, are more practical).


 Hopefully you'll check on this thread, seeing as your post was a year ago, but anyhow...:

as a noob to the tech side of lights, what could be recommended, in the following parameters.
1) About the same $$ as the Torch
2) Lumen output that "exceeds retinal capacity", ie. a truly incapacitating beam
3) More focused/less spill
4) Longer battery life and/or easily replaceable/rechargeable batt pack

I don't necessarily want "wow" factor, just a modest-sized hand-held that will make someone of ill-intent urinate, deficate, and cry out to Jesus, all while spasmodically beating his head on the pavement...or as close as I can come to that effect.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Rob72,

Welcome to CPF!

Even modest ~200 lumen LED hand-held "tactical" style flashlights available in excellent quality options for the $40-200 range have the ability to temporarily blind a dark adjusted eyeball quite well. They often have pretty decent focus and throwing ability. Many operate on a single 18650 size protected lithium-ion rechargeable cell that is easy to load and unload and carry spares. Runtimes on high are often 90 minutes or better. Oh, and they will fit in a pocket or clip on your pants or holster with reasonable comfort. To give a comparative example that you may be familiar with, a typical 2C or 2D maglight is about 5-25 lumens depending on the condition of the cells and lamp and such.

If the up to $300 price tag of the torch doesn't bother you, then you might want to check out some quad-die (P7/MCE) and SSR-90 LED based flashlights. They are often in excess of 500 torch lumen, many will use 2x18650 cells and also run for upwards of 60-90 minutes or more. 

Eric


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, sir! I have an E2DL dualie, and a G2 led, and the 200 is very nice. I guess my experience is that, having worked under and with HIDs on an ambulance and PD cruiser spots, I'm wanting something "potent."

The P7/MCE is the Ultrafire light, right? And can I assume some of the dealers here probably carry them...?

Edit: I just found & looked at Electrolumens' site. .... (( :


----------



## mdocod (Apr 28, 2010)

MCE and P7 are LED types, they can be found in flashlights made by numerous brands. UltraFire would not be the place to start if you are looking for SureFire like quality. 

Eric


----------

